#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  [Configuração] - Access Point Ubiquiti UniFi UAP-OUTDOOR

## amjservicos

Pessoal,

Boa Noite.

Alguém sabe me dizer como faço para acessar as configurações do UAP-OUTDOOR - Access Point Ubiquiti UniFi UAP-OUTDOOR 2.4GHZ?

Estou tentando acessar via IP e não consigo, só consigo pingar.

Outra opção de acesso que utilizei foi via Software Unifi Controller, mas depois de instalado o software ele criou um atalho em minha área de trabalho mas não abre.

O que eu posso fazer para acessar?

----------


## rubem

O IP dele que eu saiba sempre é 192.168.1.20
usuario/ senha: ubnt

Acho que não tem DHCP ativo por default, então tem que configurar IP manualmente.

----------


## FabianoMartins2

Só c/ o Unifi Controller.

----------


## amjservicos

Já tentei o acesso das duas formas e não rolou, não abre no navegador.




> O IP dele que eu saiba sempre é 192.168.1.20
> usuario/ senha: ubnt
> 
> Acho que não tem DHCP ativo por default, então tem que configurar IP manualmente.

----------


## amjservicos

É acredito que deva ser algum problema da minha maquina então, porque o Soft Controles nem abriu depois de instalado. Eu utilizo Windows 8, não sei se tem algo haver.

Vou dar uma olhada para ver se com outra maquina eu resolvo isso. Valeu.




> uns dias atras passei baixo com um unifi, o software instalado em meu note nao direcionava corretamente pra ele e mesmo eu mudando o endereço manualmente nao ia, resetei varias vezes via soft e manualmente e nao resolveu...ai instalei o unifi controller em outra maquina...pronto, resolvido...acessei e mudei o q eu queria...nao tem como acessar via browser...
> da uma olhada aqui no tutorial q o naldo fez...
> https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=154074

----------


## rubem

Mas tem um setup que abre no browser, via IP. A config. "inicial" então exige o Controller, e depois não é mais preciso?

----------


## FabianoMartins2

Via browser nunca consegui, mesmo configurando ip static. Só pelo Unifi Controller mesmo.

----------


## amjservicos

Então é que não consegui pelo Setup também. Problema da maquina eu acho.

----------


## kramal

Bom dia .... formatei minha maquia e esta com win7 home basic com java8 e unifi controller inicia mas a pagina não abre vers. 4.7.6.... https://localhost:8443/manage pagina não pode ser encontrad...

Alguem tem uma luz ai por favor

----------

